# Rest In Peace Sunfish



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Sunfish has sadly passed away last night. I’ve tried my best trying to help her. I’m deeply heartbroken she’s been with me the longest and she’s always there for me. Her little chirps always brighten my day. I miss her so so much. She was my sweet girl my sunfishy ️ Rest In Peace sunfish you will be forever missed. I love you so much sunfish and your the best chook I’ve ever had no one can ever replace you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, LC. I know how hard this can be.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry. Sunfish was a great chicken. She lived a happy life full of love and that's all that matters. Rest in peace, Sunfish.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. It's tough to lose one.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Sunfish has sadly passed away last night. I’ve tried my best trying to help her. I’m deeply heartbroken she’s been with me the longest and she’s always there for me. Her little chirps always brighten my day. I miss her so so much. She was my sweet girl my sunfishy ️ Rest In Peace sunfish you will be forever missed. I love you so much sunfish and your the best chook I’ve ever had no one can ever replace you
> View attachment 43019


oh LC I'm so sorry. I hope you will recover quickly and that your family and chickens will comfort you.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> oh LC I'm so sorry. I hope you will recover quickly and that your family and chickens will comfort you.


Thank you


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Sorry for your loss. It's tough to lose one.


Thanks


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I'm so sorry. Sunfish was a great chicken. She lived a happy life full of love and that's all that matters. Rest in peace, Sunfish.


Thx


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Sorry for your loss, LC. I know how hard this can be.


Thanks


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh I can't believe she has passed. She was an amazing girl! She will definitely be forever missed. RIP sunfish!😢


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh I can't believe she has passed. She was an amazing girl! She will definitely be forever missed. RIP sunfish!


Yeah I’m so sad


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Thank you


you're so welcome


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, Sunfish meant a great deal to you.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Sorry for your loss, Sunfish meant a great deal to you.


It’s all my fault I shouldn’t have given her the Epsom salt bath.. it made her worse and it made buttercup worse too before.. but everyone was telling me to give her a bath so I did.. I also gave her nutridrench. It was so unexpected she was always healthy before.. she was so unique. I miss her so so much.. I wish I spent more time and cuddles with her..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s all my fault I shouldn’t have given her the Epsom salt bath.. it made her worse and it made buttercup worse too before.. but everyone was telling me to give her a bath so I did.. I also gave her nutridrench. It was so unexpected she was always healthy before.. she was so unique. I miss her so so much.. I wish I spent more time and cuddles with her..


And maybe if I saw the mold in the feed a bjt earlier she wouldn’t get sick at all..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mold in the feed? Your epsom salt bath didn't harm her, the mold did. 

I sure hope you got rid of it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yeah I’m so sad


I know it's always so hard.😪


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Mold in the feed? Your epsom salt bath didn't harm her, the mold did.
> 
> I sure hope you got rid of it.


I did but it was too late I didn’t see it was raining the feed got a bjt wet and I was at school and she ate that and then I gave her a Epsom salt bath and then I think I did something wrong by putting it around her vent and then washing it off and then i just used cold water and then I don’t know her poop was water. I’m so sad I can’t believe that was the last time we cuddled and gave her favourite treats and I didn’t even get to tell her how much she meant to me.. I regret not spending more time with her now I feel like something is missing..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Every single one of us feels that way when we lose one.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Every single one of us feels that way when we lose one.


----------

